# Tails: pic request, please



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm trying to convince DH that we need to trim Bridger's tail, butt feathers (pic #1). 

Does anyone have a tail that gets trimmed?
never thought of trimming Obi - great tail, but looks short in this pic (2nd pic) 

Since Bridger was totally naked/shaved when we got him l year ago, any coat cutting is ultra scarey for us. "bout died cutting the lst mat from behind his ears.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We have to have Tucker's tail trimmed. It gets to the point where the hair starts hitting the floor. Shadow's doesn't grow as quickly or as long.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I do keep Brady's trimmed...not short, maybe medium length, because when he goes to the bathroom he sits really low to the ground and it gets all over his butt feathers. Yuck!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

A properly trimmed Golden tail looks much thicker and fuller. It is not supposed to be long. The longer they get, the sparser the hair looks. Neither should it be trimmed like a Setter.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Neither should it be trimmed like a Setter.


I better look up pics of Setter tails --- gotta stay away from that, we get enough of "is he an Irish Setter"


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Morningsage goldens has a tail trimming guide just like she does for feet.
Google her site or you can search here. It's been linked a ton of times.
I trim my boys tails.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

The Pudden is mixed with lab (1/4 or 1/2), but her tail and butt have beautiful feathers. I never trim anything; I just brush them about once a week. She's a very self-cleaning kind of dog. Dirt just falls off her.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Setter tails (Irish, English, and Gordon) are all trimmed to a definate triangle shape









Golden tails are trimmed to a more rounded shape at the tip and tidied to a gentle curve, almost straight:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I love this picture of Pudden!!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Merlins mom said:


> I love this picture of Pudden!!!


yeah, that's when mama dropped her car keys in the river!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

YIKES! Sorry about the life size photo in my last post - I thought it was MUCH smaller!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sam dogs tail...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pudden said:


> yeah, that's when mama dropped her car keys in the river!


did you really?! did Pudden get them for you??


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I like Lilah and Robbie's tails natural, I don't think I could ever trim them.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> I like Lilah and Robbie's tails natural, I don't think I could ever trim them.


DH says "it's Bridger, let him be what he is". But he's getting so much stuck on his tail this spring (live in woods) -- waiting for a slug to get picked up.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> did you really?! did Pudden get them for you??


:lol: naaw...I was kiddin'. Although I'm sure I could get her to do it, if I ever really dropped my car keys in the river.

Here is what she was really up to (sorry for the thread hijack):


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Right now I just trim Chewie's tail, it looked kinda thin, long but thin.
I used the thinning scissors and his tail is growing in very nice and full!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It' was a hard lesson to learn that trimming the long ends of the hair actually makes it thicker and fuller. When I first started showing I didn't want to trim ANY hair - it wasn't until someone showed me the correct way to do it that I saw how much better it looked - it actually looked longer, and very plush.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Pudden said:


> :lol: naaw...I was kiddin'. Although I'm sure I could get her to do it, if I ever really dropped my car keys in the river.
> 
> Here is what she was really up to (sorry for the thread hijack):


What a great picture!!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

We used to have Sunny professionally groomed and they always trimmed her tail and feathering, it just wouldn't stop growing.

I have not trimmed Darby and Kirby's tails. Darby's tail is very full but Kirby's is a little thinner and I think I will try trimming it if it will thicken up.

I don't have teh pest "tail" shots.... Darby's is very full and Kirby's is always in motion (even sleeping is wags sometimes)


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

My favorite tail pic, completely ungroomed


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

oh, that's beautiful!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't have any pictures but Teddi grows hair like no golden I have ever known. Her hair on the top of her back is 3+ inches, and her tail at one point we measured was over 20 inches long. We do keep her trimmed otherwise I might start braiding her hair LOL. The nice part was after her surgery her hair grew back FAST, by six months there was no sign she had been shaved. We did have her trimmed so her long hair was the same as her shorter hair at that time, but she looked normal. 

As she has aged (whopping 2 1/2 now) it seems to be a bit more normal. I remember as a puppy her coat was so thick and so curly, I thought for sure she would have more hair than any dog I have ever seen. She is a thin coat (no under coat) dog, just so wild.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> I don't have any pictures but Teddi grows hair like no golden I have ever known. Her hair on the top of her back is 3+ inches, and her tail at one point we measured was over 20 inches long. We do keep her trimmed otherwise I might start braiding her hair LOL. The nice part was after her surgery her hair grew back FAST, by six months there was no sign she had been shaved. We did have her trimmed so her long hair was the same as her shorter hair at that time, but she looked normal.
> 
> As she has aged (whopping 2 1/2 now) it seems to be a bit more normal. I remember as a puppy her coat was so thick and so curly, I thought for sure she would have more hair than any dog I have ever seen. She is a thin coat (no under coat) dog, just so wild.


:worthless

teehee


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They do look thicker, better, and fuller trimmed. I can't stand untrimmed tails, it looks scruffy to me.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> I love this picture of Pudden!!!


I was going to say the same thing!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I have to get Murphy's trimmed becuase it gets too long then he poos on it. Yuck.. I learned that after two butt baths :-( I do agree that they look fuller and nicer when they are trimmed. I wish I could do it myself, but I tried one time and it looked horrible. I had to take him to the groomer to get it fixed. I was so embrassed for him :-(


----------

